# Do pregnant mini mares get hemorrhoids?



## shelly (Apr 29, 2009)

hemorroids(sp)? These are Sahara's most recent pictures and she has what looks like a hemorroid just inside her vulva...






















also looking more closely, she has a dried bloody discharge right under the edge. OH!

She is 321 days today...her vulva is growing but her milk still tests only 20% on the mother natures strips. Her butt is jello-y and her tailhead has little resistance. The baby has dropped in her belly as I noticed she isn't as barrel shaped, the top of her belly is slab sided and the bottom is rounded but not "V"'d yet. How close does she look to you?


----------



## Joanne (Apr 29, 2009)

A swollen anus and vulva are common before they foal and your mare has both those signs.

I also watch for them keeping their ears turned back toward their belly.

As to which day





Now there is a great question.

Mares are full of surprises.

Does she have any fluid in her udders yet??


----------



## shelly (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh yes- she has clear, thick, sticky yellow fluid but it still tests only 20% ready. So you don't think that purple polyp/lump is anything to worry about?


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 30, 2009)

Shelly,

One of ours had something similar to that when she delivered a foal one time. I asked the vet what it was, because I had never seen anything like it, and he said that it was not that uncommon. He said it was a cyst and that it would more than likely self resolve. We haven't seen it again since just after she had the foal, so guess he was right. That could be what you're seeing. Hope this helps.





Jodi


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 1, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]She probably developed it from rubbing herself. Sounds like she close....[/SIZE]_


----------



## shelly (May 1, 2009)

Allure Ranch said:


> _[SIZE=12pt]She probably developed it from rubbing herself. Sounds like she close....[/SIZE]_


This is what I am thinking...hence-hemorrhoids





I hope she goes this weekend...then I can use Derby in her name somewhere!!!!!


----------

